# Mags for Beretta 9mm F92, FS92, M9



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Found magazines that I thought went with the gun when I sold it.

Have 3 15 round mags (can't sell on Ebay because violates California Hi Capacity Law)...

Brand unknown, NOT factory Beretta, but looks like Mec-Gar, but I don't know...

All 3 are slightly different, one has witness holes to verify number of rounds. 

I tested all to verify round capacity and since I do not have the gun, manually flicked rounds out to verify springs are strong and the action was smooth.

I don't need them, can't sell them on Ebay and Gunbroker is a headache to create listings for small items, so looking to sell or trade to anyone that could use them. Any reasonable offers considered...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

StillAboveGround said:


> Found magazines that I thought went with the gun when I sold it.
> 
> Have 3 15 round mags (can't sell on Ebay because violates California Hi Capacity Law)...
> 
> ...


What city you in?


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> What city you in?


Heber/Midway


----------

